# A Month into Vaping...



## Fuzz (6/2/17)

Today marks an entire month since I've entered the vape scene - wow! Before patting myself on the back for such an 'accomplishment' I figured that I'd rather share my views on the scene and my thoughts on it.

I wasn't really into vaping - I actually frowned upon it as I too fell victim to the entire 'It blows up in your face' debacle or 'it gives you pleurisy' crowd. That, and my friends and family poked fun at me for looking like this guy:







LOL

After having researched the pluses of vaping, and getting over the entire doppelgänger issue, I decided to get on with it and at least attempt to reduce the amount of stinkies I indulged in. I got my iJust S and didn't look back since. Three days after the acquisition of my iJust, I upgraded to a G Priv, and just last week I also purchased a quaint and svelte new mod - the Smok OSUB Plus. I also have the Billow V2.5 and Merlin Mini tanks to get me going. All this paired with my ever-growing build kit and juice selection. 






This post isn't about my kit however - it's dedicated to the community that's helped me along in terms of assistance, understanding and advice. Vaping is really such a chilled and helpful community that not getting caught up in it is almost impossible! My friends who taught me the ins and outs and offered great advice; The helpful store staff that put up with thousands of questions; This forum and it's users who've shared thousands of interesting and fun tidbits of information that I've read up on- I salute you!

The standout experience in this scene definitely has to be meeting and learning from Doug, of Blends of Distinction. What an absolute gentleman and terrific teacher. 

I contacted Doug about the 'dry' sensation I was getting from one of his juices, and he astutely researched my enquiry and came back to me with a possible cause for it (I'm one of the few genetic freaks out there that reacts to a flavour component which he uses). Satisfied with his answer, Doug went even further and invited me over so he could test the 'dry' juice, while also having prepared a few rigs upon which I could try a fresh batch of the juice in question. I took him up on the offer and he gave me a lesson in coil building, along with switching out the 'dry' juice for another flavour for me AND topping up my already used Zesty Berry e-juice. What. A. Champ. Best three hours I've spent as a student learning from a master.

I've belonged to many fraternities, some as pure spectator, others as a 'pro-hobbyist' but I've yet to experience another group as welcoming, helpful and just so pleasant to be around.

In terms of my own progress - I'm down to around 4-5 stinkies a day from 20, and I'm well on my way to giving it up though some days are better than others. Likewise I'm learning the different technical aspects to the hobbyist sides, which interests me greatly.

I'm quite happy being a vaper and I am honoured to be a part of this crowd. To vapers everywhere, I thank you for being this great and taking such a pursuit with pride.

Onwards and upwards!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 18


----------



## Amir (6/2/17)

Welcome on board brother man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/2/17)

Way to go @Fuzz! Thank you for sharing. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/2/17)

Well done on your journey so far mate. 
Good luck with the stinkies, kick em dead bro!

I too found that this group of people are genuinely laid back, and helpful in ways you never though possible. 
Zero politics, zero quarrels, just one communal goal - find the perfect vape!

Be sure to keep us updated with the stinkies battle!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (6/2/17)

Great to read @Fuzz ! I must say I agree that the part I love most about vaping is the community aspect of it, and I don't even like people!!  But there is something awesome in the way that people are so keen to help, I'm not sure what it is that motivates almost every vaper, but it is truly epic! 

Enjoy the journey, and welcome to the rabbit hole!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (6/2/17)

Well done on your achievement @Fuzz . Keep on vaping & remember VapeCon 2017.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (6/2/17)

Congrats !

and 3 cheers for @Blends Of Distinction !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Dietz (6/2/17)

Man, I wish I could multiple rate you post, For now I rated it Winner, but man! The opening comments of the Doppelgänger is Ripping me up 
I have seen that Dude's vid at least once a week and it never gets old!

Congratulations on your journey and Good luck with the last bit of the Stinkies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/2/17)

Congratulations @Fuzz , vaping is really life changing and just like you i have met some really great vapers.

And big up to @Blends Of Distinction for helping a fellow vaper out in that way, Time is so precious and on here i always stay amazed how so many people are willing to give you there time and tons of it.

I think i have a solution for World Peace...
Everyone should start vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (6/2/17)

Very nice words @Fuzz thanks for sharing with us. And I couldn't agree more with what you said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz (6/2/17)

Thanks all for the encouragement and kind words!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (6/2/17)

Great to hear @Fuzz !!
Excellently written. Loved reading it.

Congrats on cutting down the stinkies. You are doing so well! Keep it up. Soon the stinkies will be history. 

Big kudos to Doug from @Blends Of Distinction . Always going out of his way to try help. Thanks Doug!

Let us know how it goes @Fuzz and please keep us posted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/2/17)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (7/2/17)

@Fuzz was great meeting you yesterday 
Remember you are not alone on your journey there is an entire community of people here to support, assist and advise you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nicholas (7/2/17)

Hey @Fuzz are you the guy i met at vapeking fourways? when you came to get your first kit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz (7/2/17)

Nicholas said:


> Hey @Fuzz are you the guy i met at vapeking fourways? when you came to get your first kit?



That's correct Nick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas (7/2/17)

Fuzz said:


> That's correct Nick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OH DAMN!!! lol 1 month and you've already done so much... remember when i told you it would consume you? hahahaha 

its fantastic to see you on the forum bro, we must meet up soon for a a drink and vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fuzz (7/2/17)

Nicholas said:


> OH DAMN!!! lol 1 month and you've already done so much... remember when i told you it would consume you? hahahaha
> 
> its fantastic to see you on the forum bro, we must meet up soon for a a drink and vape




hahahahahaha totally remember that!

Keen to link up some time! PM me deets

Reactions: Like 1


----------

